# Stalkers Tarantula Collection



## Stalker (Nov 30, 2009)

This is a few of my tarantulas. I am new on the site and battle a little to load my pictures from my computer.

1) Theraphosa Apophysis
2) Acanthoscurria Geniculata
3) Ephebopus Cyanognathus
4) Grammostola Rosea
5) Psalmopoeus Pulcher


----------



## seanbond (Nov 30, 2009)

nice spidas.


----------



## crawltech (Nov 30, 2009)

sweet little collection mang!....love the pulcher


----------



## Stalker (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, this is only 5 of the 158 tarantulas and scorpions I've got.

This is one wall unit with tarantulas and scorpions.


----------



## robertcarst (Nov 30, 2009)

Show us some more spiders, preferably Psalmopoeus.  
Simply stunning P. pulcher, can't wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2009)

*Very nice preview of your collection! Keep those pictures comin  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 30, 2009)

agreed a very nice tease!


----------



## Stalker (Dec 1, 2009)

Aphonopelma Seemani





Lasiodora Parahybana





Grammostola Pulchripes





Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## robertcarst (Dec 1, 2009)

wonderful tarantulas, imagine how that would have looked with a E. murinus instead of the L. parahybana. )


----------



## Stalker (Dec 1, 2009)

Brachypelma Smithi


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow great collection and pictures :clap: 

Love the A seemani pic.


----------



## Stalker (Dec 1, 2009)

Poecilotheria fasciata





Psalmopoeus cambridgei





brachypelma vagans










theraphosa blondi(juvi)


----------



## Stalker (Dec 1, 2009)

haplopelma lividum










pterinochilus murinus





Citharischius crawshayi


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 1, 2009)

*Holy crap! Envy!!!

-ben*


----------



## Arachnophilist (Dec 1, 2009)

nice lookin collection!


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow awesome stuff! I love the semani shot.


----------



## crawltech (Dec 1, 2009)

very nice dude!....very nice!


----------



## redrumpslump (Dec 1, 2009)

dude albostriatum and seemani two of my favorites awesome collection man


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice collection 
I like the A seemani shot.


----------



## Stalker (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments.

Cyclosternum fasciatum





Avicularia spec. "Purple" Peru





Haplopelma albostriatum





Aphonopelma seemani







This is a friends beautiful Poecilotheria metallica. I had the pleasure to take some pics. This metallica is about 2 inch legspan. What a beauty.


----------



## daytona1911 (Dec 2, 2009)

Now that is a good looking , organized collection .   I now realize I need to step up my collection organization to fit more spiders per square inch!!  Nice pics !!


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2009)

*LOVE LOVE LOVE your taste in Ts! 

My my, that H. albo is GORGEOUS! *


----------



## Stalker (Dec 3, 2009)

Thrixopelma pruriens


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice T. pruriens, an under-rated species!  
Did yours just molt?  My 2 females just molted over the weekend...hoping they make nice models!


----------



## Stalker (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Stalker (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Inguan (Dec 29, 2009)

nice photos and tarantulas, latouchia batuensis like this one


----------



## Stalker (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you. Another one you might like.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 29, 2009)

REALLY nice pictures and VERY nice and colour full Ts. You should be proud. I bet you are


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool shot of the trapdoor.


----------



## Teal (Dec 30, 2009)

*Wonderful shots!

I just love the markings on H. albos, and that trapdoor spider is adorable! *


----------



## FireGuyX (Dec 31, 2009)

I like your T. apophysis and your Psalmopoeus tarantulas.  You should consider getting a P. reduncus too.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody. That trapdoor spider is something mad and aggresive. Makes old world tarantulas look friendly.

A pic of my G.formosa, I am not to sure about the common name. Hope somebody can help me.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 2, 2010)

someones angry


----------



## Stalker (Jan 5, 2010)

They are from the same mother. The one looks like a male. They are still juvies


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*I really like X. immanis... gorgeous! *


----------



## Stalker (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## fatich (Jan 7, 2010)

u have a really good Lp, mine is too small :?


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW!! Stunning pictures and a very envious collection! SUBSCRIBED!

 I hope to see more of the G.formosa, P.pulcher and blue fang (Latin escapes me)


----------



## beanb142002 (Jan 8, 2010)

Grammostola Formosa...ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!! 

Gonna have to sell the liver too...


----------



## Stalker (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## jbm150 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dude, your pics make me cry :drool:

Great camera work on some absolutely beautiful Ts (and others).  Your LPs are gorgeous!


----------



## Stalker (Jan 24, 2010)

This is my first T.blondi. A few of her. She is only 12cm LS



















This is my second T.blondi. Looks female. Must still confirm the sex. She is about 8cm LS













This is my third T.blondi. This one is 10cm LS and looks male.


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 24, 2010)

You got some excellent taste in t's. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 24, 2010)

Your Grammostola formosa is really nice!
You have good taste with the species you choose to collect.
Cheers!


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 24, 2010)

Woah! Your Grammostola Pulchripes is a beauty! I'm gonna get one!


----------



## Stalker (Jan 29, 2010)

These are new tarantulas I got in the week.
















This was her time to move in a new cage.


----------



## Clonetrooper1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## Fily (Jan 30, 2010)

Awsome spiders! I love singapore blue! :worship:


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 30, 2010)

Great collection, love your display, very clean.


----------



## Stalker (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Stalker (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 5, 2010)

How large is that L. difficilis female?  Wondering if the spermathacae are totally developed. (or I could be less lazy and just check my female's recent molt!)


----------



## Stalker (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Stalker (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## sharpfang (Mar 3, 2010)

*Zebra Pic Rox!*

:clap: I like the Lighting effects - Jason


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful pics and T`s :clap:


----------



## Stalker (Mar 24, 2010)

Afew days after her moult


----------



## seanbond (Mar 25, 2010)

sharp pix and kollect


----------



## Stalker (Mar 28, 2010)

A few pics of my A.seemanni after her moult. The way I am taking photos now is something new. I got a studio now for taking photos and I still need to setup the speedlights to get the shadows correct.

And here she is.


----------



## Stalker (Mar 29, 2010)

The two starting with some fun. Nothing happened as when the male want to, the female doesn't want to or the other way around.
If I was the male and I saw those fangs from my girlfriend, I would have run so far away that she will never see me again.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

good luck with the breeding!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Mar 31, 2010)

P.pulcher is the best!


----------



## Terry D (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wicked pics! + G. formosa inquiry?*

Stalker,

  The Parabuthus granulatus has got to be one of the best scorp pics I've seen!
  Interestingly my G. pulchra show the white flecks like your G. formosa. I've seen several other G. pulchra in different pics showing this as well. Is this normal? I can't remember who and when but a topic came up about some of the G. pulchra available now in US from a european shipment actually originated from Uruguayan stock.......? Hmm......

Nice collection,

Terry


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Wonderful shots, you'r P. pulcher is just absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Stalker (May 4, 2010)

My Blondi a week after her moult.







My robustum after her moult.


----------



## VinceG (May 7, 2010)

Wow nice pictures! :clap:
Love your Pulcher!


----------



## Stalker (May 24, 2010)

A few days after the moult.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Stalker (Sep 9, 2010)

A few more






.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 9, 2010)

She is just a beauty with a attitude problem.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 9, 2010)

Lovin' these pics man, keep it up!


----------



## Stalker (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Stalker (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Stalker (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## jimip (Oct 27, 2010)

fist off love the collection and envy the pictures let alone the T's. now how long did it take for this collection. im loving my T's but i have to be careful. i once had 900 gallons of water in my bedroom. so fish was an issue so i can this this getting extensive if i dont watch it. now that being said i do care for all my pets like there the only one. still, if i go to far i could stretch myself to thin if im not careful. one time i had to take a trip and my friend almost lost his hair in ym daily fish regime i that came to me like most people shower and brush there teeth and brush there hair.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to have the same problem with fish jimip, that is a large part of the reason I got so hooked on t's, the amount of work involved compared to fishkeeping is minimal, they don't need to be fed everyday, don't need weekly water changes, they are a true low maintenance pet. And I agree that is a fantastic collection, love some of your species. Do you use live plants in some of the enclosures.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been keeping tarantulas, scorpions, whip scorpions and centipedes for about 5 years now. Most of the time I use plastic plants, but as a photograther I am doing a 12 month calendar with 48 tarantulas on, 4 tarantulas for each month. I only use real plants for that, I do some re surge from where the tarantula is coming from and setup a tank more or less the same from its habitat.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 30, 2010)

Your LP's look like B.albopilosum


----------



## Stalker (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Nov 2, 2010)

Your T's are amazing!!! Your setup is amazing!!! Your photography is amazing!!! What kinda camera/lense setup you running?


----------



## Stalker (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment. 

I use a Nikon D90 camera with a 105mm macro lense. For light I use two studio speed lights and a light tent.


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dang! No wonder they turn out so good!!! I'm working on getting me a D90 myself and refuse to post pictures till I get something decent. I just wish they weren't so dang expensive, I only make like 14k a year average... That's a big chunk right there just for the camera!!! Keep posting though, I'm adding this thread to my favorites!!!


----------



## Stalker (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Kreatz (Feb 2, 2011)

nice collections of tarantula... can i have one


----------



## maggotron (Feb 7, 2011)

nice collection...


----------

